# need some help



## rigrig22 (Jul 15, 2008)

Question to all Mass Civil Service experts. I was tied for 1st in my town for the Police and my town is appointing 8 guys from the list so they went through interviews and medical and everything and I made it through the whole process. Myself and one other guy who I was tied with are the only two Vets the other 6 are non vets that have residency in the town. Over the next two years all of us are supposed to go to the academy as the openings on the force become available the first 2 will be attending the academy in Sept. I was recently told that I was to be appointed somewhere towards the end of the list so 5 non vets will be appointed before me. I have no problem with the other Vet being appointed before me but my question is, is it legal for them to appoint these other guys before me. No offence to these guys but they are just kids that went to college and have a little political pull in the town, little to no LE experience at all and not a single arrest between all of them. As where I did everything I was told in order to be hired as a Mass Cop I went in the military for LE, I served overseas, and now I am a federal police officer. Do I have to grin and bear this or can I fight the decision?


----------

